# A patient at the Ballamona .........................



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

"A patient at the Ballamona Mental Hospital in Douglas escaped this afternoon by climbing over the outer wall. He ran to a nearby shopping precinct and into a launderette where he raped three female assistants before making good his escape with the Manx Constabulary in hot pursuit"



And the headlines in the Isle of Man Courier?



"NUT SCREWS WASHERS AND BOLTS"


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

LoL :lol: 

Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time,
which produced an impressive set of callouses on his feet. He also ate very 
little, which made him rather frail and with his odd diet, he suffered from bad
breath. This made him .........










A super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.
:roll:


----------

